# B B Cream for darker skintones?



## LatteQueen (Feb 18, 2012)

god I haven't been on here for ages...if this has already been posted please direct me to that thread thanks..


	Does anyone on here know of any BB Creams made for our skintones? I have been reading of how fantastic this product is but I would love to find out for myself..thanks


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently went to Sephora and got a sample of Smashbox's Camera Ready BB Cream in the shade Dark. I'd say it should be good for MAC's NC45-55 wearers. I'm NC50 and it's about the shade of most of my foundations. I've only tried it like twice, mainly because I keep forgetting I have it. LOL. It's ok. I don't know if it's something that I HAVE to have though. I need to try it a few more times. 


http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P300339


----------



## aradhana (Feb 18, 2012)

i havent tried it yet, but there's  illamasqua's skin base foundation which is supposed to be inspired by bb creams. the range appears to go pretty dark...and on their website there's an 'equivalence chart' for different brands, like mac and nars etc...


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 18, 2012)

that is a great idea...thanks...will give it a go.


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 18, 2012)

Taking notes here..another idea

  	*will head to Sephora to get samples of these products*...


----------



## aradhana (Feb 19, 2012)

LatteQueen said:


> Taking notes here..another idea
> 
> *will head to Sephora to get samples of these products*...



 	let us know how it goes! i'm quite curious to try a bb cream...unfortunately the sephoras around here don't carry illamasqua....and i'm not quite ready to pay the exchange + duty to order illamasqua from the uk without trying the products out irl...maybe next time i make a trip to the states or something....


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Feb 19, 2012)

I am very interested in trying the Smashbox BB cream. I'm hoping it can serve as a tinted moisturizer alternative for days when I wanna go easy. The SPF & Oil controlling properties seem very appealing as most tinted moisturizers are just too dewy & are targeted for dryer skin. My only worry is the color match, so believe I'll be getting a sample from sephora before purchasing.


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 19, 2012)

aradhana said:


> let us know how it goes! i'm quite curious to try a bb cream...unfortunately the sephoras around here don't carry illamasqua....and i'm not quite ready to pay the exchange + duty to order illamasqua from the uk without trying the products out irl...maybe next time i make a trip to the states or something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 25, 2012)

went to Sephora today and got a sample of Nar's tinted Moisturizer....the SA told me the color suited for me is Polynesian..she put some on the back of my hand , I rubbed it in...Looked really good(almost like  a foundation IMO)...I'm going to hit all the closest Sephora's around me to get this color...(meaning samples...lol) Yeah I am cheap,,,this stuff is super expensive,,,I think the price is 42.00.....so yeah hitting those stores to get my stuff..


----------



## aradhana (Feb 25, 2012)

LatteQueen said:


> went to Sephora today and got a sample of Nar's tinted Moisturizer....the SA told me the color suited for me is Polynesian..she put some on the back of my hand , I rubbed it in...Looked really good(almost like  a foundation IMO)...I'm going to hit all the closest Sephora's around me to get this color...(meaning samples...lol) Yeah I am cheap,,,this stuff is super expensive,,,I think the price is 42.00.....so yeah hitting those stores to get my stuff..


	wow $42! yeah, samples are probably a good thing if you can get them.  
  	i was hoping to try that stuff out, but i think with that price tag i'm less certain...
  	i hope i'll be able to get some samples of my shade when it comes out here!


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 26, 2012)

I got my sample yeterday and tried it today 2/26/2012 and let me tell ya I LOVE IT..it's the Nars Tinted Moisturizer. It matches perfectly to my skintone. I didn't get to hit the other Sephora stores today but next weekend I sure will...the SA told me it can also be worn under foundation...?? It does make my skin more evened out, not foundationy looking..Just  natural as can be...

  	gonna have to do  some major overtime to purchase this item....THANKS NARS


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone NW45 or higher try any they'd recommend?  I saw them at Sephora today, and they were all too light for me :-\


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 29, 2012)

sorry don't know any shades darker...hopefully someone will help you with this..


----------



## sinergy (Feb 29, 2012)

have you seen the garnier BB Cream it only comes in two shades light/med and med/dark but they blend pretty easy.


----------



## danysedai (Mar 1, 2012)

Estee Lauder has a BB cream in medium that suited my NC45 skintone.
  	In Nars tinted moisturizer Malaga was a match for me.
  	And, if you are in Canada try the new Marcelle BB cream in medium/dark (a bit too light but I can use it now in the winter)


----------



## Makep Junkie (Mar 2, 2012)

Garnier bb creams have darker shades than the traditional bb cream shades. I haven't tried it because I only use asian bb cream but I saw on one photo of another user and it looks nice. It makes the skin look dewy and fresh and it evens out the skin tone. Maybe you can check out reviews and swatches to help you decide which one is good to try


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 10, 2012)

LatteQueen said:


> went to Sephora today and got a sample of Nar's tinted Moisturizer....the SA told me the color suited for me is Polynesian..she put some on the back of my hand , I rubbed it in...Looked really good(almost like  a foundation IMO)...I'm going to hit all the closest Sephora's around me to get this color...(meaning samples...lol) Yeah I am cheap,,,this stuff is super expensive,,,I think the price is 42.00.....so yeah hitting those stores to get my stuff..


  What shade are you? I'm NW50 and Polynesia is recommended for me too.


----------



## dazzler143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great! Hope you come back to this thread and let us know how it works out for you


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> What shade are you? I'm NW50 and Polynesia is recommended for me too.


 
  	How do you like Polynesian?  it's only a tinted moisturizer nor a BB cream, right?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 14, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> How do you like Polynesian?  it's only a tinted moisturizer nor a BB cream, right?




  	I haven't bought it yet...I still need to get matched at the store but when I do I'll report back


----------



## sss215 (Mar 16, 2012)

Companies like Ambi, Fashion Fair, Black Opal, Iman, RX for Brown Skin, etc need to get with the BB creams cause clearly, no other company is putting out deeper colors in this type of product.  It will be months and months before the chocolate girls will get even anything remotely similar.   Im basing all of this on the history of cosmetics for women of color. We are the last ones to get deeper shades of anything.   

  	Having said that, a part of me is hoping and believing some company is in the lab right now as we discuss this cooking up some amazing BB creams for browner completions.  The time is now!!!


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 18, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Companies like Ambi, Fashion Fair, Black Opal, Iman, RX for Brown Skin, etc need to get with the BB creams cause clearly, no other company is putting out deeper colors in this type of product.  It will be months and months before the chocolate girls will get even anything remotely similar.   Im basing all of this on the history of cosmetics for women of color. We are the last ones to get deeper shades of anything.
> 
> Having said that, a part of me is hoping and believing some company is in the lab right now as we discuss this cooking up some amazing BB creams for browner completions.  The time is now!!!


 
  	Right??  It's so annoying.  Like in 2012, we're excited when a company acknowledges darker skin tones, whereas for everyone else, it's completely expected.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 28, 2012)

I checked out the NARS Tinted Moisturizer yesterday and got matched to Martinique. It blends beautifully and I love the way to looks. I wore a light buffing of Studio fix powder on top...but it may be giving my Laura mercier TM a run for its money.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 21, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Right??  It's so annoying.  Like in 2012, we're excited when a company acknowledges darker skin tones, whereas for everyone else, it's completely expected.


  	It IS annoying.  I won't buy from a line if they don't have foundation shades that suit darker skin tones.  If you don't consider me there, I won't consider you at all.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (May 22, 2012)

i agree i tried the garnier BB cream it I looked ghostly lol But the consistency reminds me of a tinted moisturizer so I just use my ELF tinted moisturizer.


----------



## MkupTart (May 29, 2012)

I received a sample of the NARS TM. I really liked it but I suspect that it caused a cyst like breakout for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My skin is very sensitive. I LOVED the finish and how it truly felt like I had nothing on my skin. Other than being sensitive my skin is also dry. I did use a moisturizer underneath which might attributed to the breakout. Since it is warmer here in NYC I will try it again without a moisturizer and see what happens. *fingers crossed*


----------



## agiri (Jun 1, 2012)

I've tried the Garnier BB Cream and just wasn't impressed. I looked chalky and it never oxidized to the proper tone. I'm curious about the MISSHA M Perfect BB Cream in Golden Beige. Anyone try it? I've heard that it was suitable for darker skin tones despite being a Korean brand.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2012)

I have sensitive oily skin, and felt like the TM made me oilier.  I also got a few breakots...  i'm going to try one more time.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 3, 2012)

I was just checking my Allure Mag and Origins has a new BB cream (SPF 15) with Med/deep, deep, and extra deep colors. $35 USD.


----------



## MkupTart (Jun 5, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I have sensitive oily skin, and felt like the TM made me oilier.  I also got a few breakots...  i'm going to try one more time.


	I did try it again... no good still got breakouts


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> It IS annoying.  I won't buy from a line if they don't have foundation shades that suit darker skin tones.  If you don't consider me there, I won't consider you at all.


	Amen to this! My money is my power! Power to say "NO!"


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok....I'm gonna have to check that out. I like my Laura Mercier TM but recently purchased Smasbox TM and I adore it!! I'm kinda racking up on foundations/TM. Ordered Benefits Hello Wow foundation about three wks ago and yesterday I ordered a Lancome foundation.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jun 13, 2012)

I use the Becca Luminous Tinted Moisturizer (technically not a BB, but..) and it's pretty good!  I wear the darkest shade in Mink.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am thinking of the Tinted Moisturizer from NARS or maybe a product from BLACK'UP ?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I am thinking of the Tinted Moisturizer from NARS or maybe a product from BLACK'UP ?


  	I really like the NARS TM ...good coverage and lasts all day.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jun 14, 2012)

CARGO TM gets it done! I also use MAC studio moisture tint in dark plus when I want a matte look. I will, however, say that a surprising fave has been Lancome Bienfait tinted moisturizer in 4. It will probably fit an NC 44-50/NW 40/43/45. I ALWAYS get compliments when i wear this.

  	Edit: I tried the NARS TM in Malaga & Seychelles. The former is around an NC 42-45/NW40-43 while Seychelles is around NW43-45/NC45-50. Nice, but not $42 woth of nice. Oily over time. I will be trying Smashbox's BB cream next- I'll report back!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2012)

I might try the others you all have mentioned.  I didn't like Nars' TM, because it felt greasy, but they all feel that way to me.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I also tried the bb cream from Smashbox in dark and I like the results. Tinted moisturizer is not the same as bb cream: bb creams are supposed to have a ton of skin care benefits whereas a tinted moisturizer typically does not. I'm sure depending on the brand the benefits in the cream vary, but at basic it's supposed to moisturize, treat and protect from the sun. With the Smashbox bb I wear alone or under a foundation. I think a lot of people are bringing up the NARS because it hit around the time of this bb craze, if I'm not mistaken. I still haven't checked out the NARS tm, but I'm happy with my Laura Mercier at the moment (in walnut). And I wholeheartedly agree about spending money with companies that acknowledge my end nof the color spectrum.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank lojical1, I am going to check it out.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 9, 2012)

lojical1 said:


> I also tried the bb cream from Smashbox in dark and I like the results. Tinted moisturizer is not the same as bb cream: bb creams are supposed to have a ton of skin care benefits whereas a tinted moisturizer typically does not. I'm sure depending on the brand the benefits in the cream vary, but at basic it's supposed to moisturize, treat and protect from the sun. With the Smashbox bb I wear alone or under a foundation. I think a lot of people are bringing up the NARS because it hit around the time of this bb craze, if I'm not mistaken. I still haven't checked out the NARS tm, but I'm happy with my Laura Mercier at the moment (in walnut). And I wholeheartedly agree about spending money with companies that acknowledge my end nof the color spectrum.


  	The NARS TM in this case is like a BB cream because it does have the skin care benefits.

  	Good to know Smashbox in Dark is a good choice, might pick up a sample.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just looked up the ingredients in it and it does sound incredible. I may just have to check it out once my LM runs out.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 11, 2012)

lojical1 said:


> I also tried the bb cream from Smashbox in dark and I like the results. Tinted moisturizer is not the same as bb cream: bb creams are supposed to have a ton of skin care benefits whereas a tinted moisturizer typically does not. I'm sure depending on the brand the benefits in the cream vary, but at basic it's supposed to moisturize, treat and protect from the sun. With the Smashbox bb I wear alone or under a foundation. I think a lot of people are bringing up the NARS because it hit around the time of this bb craze, if I'm not mistaken. I still haven't checked out the NARS tm, but I'm happy with my Laura Mercier at the moment (in walnut). And I wholeheartedly agree about spending money with companies that acknowledge my end nof the color spectrum.


  I tried smashbox's too and it works great under foundation. The sunscreen in it makes it too light to wear on its own and it's too yellow toned.  It does prime well and provides the sun coverage I need.  I don't think I'm ever going to find BB creams dark enough because the sunscreen added to them will only keep them on the light side.  I don't mind using them as a primer/moisturizer/sunscreen.   NARS tm is great, but it doesn't prime,  and it's so oily.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

I want to try out the new Jane Iredale BB cream - I haven't had a desire to try out BB creams since Jane Iredale released theirs.


----------



## afulton (Sep 22, 2012)

I am really loving Smashbox BB Cream in Dark.


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybelline's Dream Fresh BB Cream  comes in  5 shades ranging from light to Deep in their Dream Fresh line.  I used the  Medium/Deep  over the summer and liked that it actually blended with my complexion as my skin tanned. The only thing I didn't like about it was I sweat it off and had to use  powder to reblend so I wouldn't look splotchy. I did get a sample of Smashbox's yesterday after seeing everyone's reviews so I'm gonna give that a try!


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 23, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> I want to try out the new Jane Iredale BB cream - I haven't had a desire to try out BB creams since Jane Iredale released theirs.


  	How did you like the Jane Iredale?


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 23, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> I want to try out the new Jane Iredale BB cream - I haven't had a desire to try out BB creams since Jane Iredale released theirs.


  	How did you like the Jane Iredale?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 23, 2012)

I heard Sleek has a new BB cream that ranges from light to darker than most BB creams go


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 23, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> How did you like the Jane Iredale?


  	I just ordered it.  I'll test it out and let you know.


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 24, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> I just ordered it.  I'll test it out and let you know.


 

	Thanks!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 25, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I heard Sleek has a new BB cream that ranges from light to darker than most BB creams go


  	I had to go do some searching to read about this thanks to you posting about it.

  	Danielle of StyleandBeautyDoctor blog did a review about it.

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....eup-be-beautiful-blemish-balm-in-dark-review/


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2012)

I want to try this!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought the Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream in Deep n after one day of wear I'm really liking it... Deep is more suited 4 a NW45 complexion but since its sheer its nearly traceless on my NC50 skin plus I dont mind a subtle bronzing... Anyone else try it????


----------



## auriannjag42 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've tried the maybelline one as well and i absolutely love it. I'm nc50 as well and its covers my minor imperfections and feels super lightweight too...i also order the sleek bb cream...Im so excited for it to come in the mail and shipping from the uk was less than 3 bucks


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 13, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I bought the Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream in Deep n after one day of wear I'm really liking it... Deep is more suited 4 a NW45 complexion but since its sheer its nearly traceless on my NC50 skin plus I dont mind a subtle bronzing... Anyone else try it????


  	Yes and I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm an NW45 and it blends perfectly; I also have oily skin and when I wear this shine doesn't break out as fast as other products. I've also notice that it doesn't transfer like Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer (at least for me).


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2012)

So are the BB creams by Smashbox, Maybelline, and Jane Ireadale supposed to be like the real bb creams?


----------



## bemugg124 (Oct 16, 2012)

I also want to know.Thanks for your question.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if anyone knew this but Iman will be debuting a BB Cream in December. The line will have six shades and can be found on imancosmetics.com as well as stores. The suggested retail price is $20.00. Just thought I'd pass this along.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the one from Sleek on the way!


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 13, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I have the one from Sleek on the way!


	I want to try this one so badly! I haven't seen a bad review on it yet.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's another vote for the Maybelline BB in Deep.  I wore it everyday during the summer and still have trouble putting it down.  It blends beautifully.  I just put concealer where I need it and set it with my pressed powder   I am surprised Garnier is getting such mixed reviews since they are from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm voting for Origins BB in Extra Deep.  It blends seamlessly into my skin (NW47).  I could see the shade matching NW45-50.  I have super oily, acne-prone skin.  This does not clog my pores or break me out.  It was light to medium coverage.  It gives you a SUPER natural look.  (Many ladies tend to forget that these products are not meant to be foundation so it won't cover every imperfection.)  Of course, it's not a true BB but it does have tons of good ingredients for the skin as well as SPF 15.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

The SA in sephora made me try out Smashbox BB cream and it was actually pretty good.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried Iman's yet? I saw it at Walgreens an there were small tubes to sample from


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooh! A BB Cream thread!
	I adore BB Creams, but I'm JUST light enough to squeeze myself into some of the Asian BB creams, and even then I have a limited (NC 35/ 40-42 is the closest I come to).  I find that BB creams work way better for me than normal foundation. Anywho, my mom recently hopped onto the BB cream bandwagon when she told me she needed something to wear on her face when she didn't want to wear her MAC studio fix fluid. She's an NC 45 and she tried the Maybelline BB Cream in deep. She doesn't use brushes or anything like that because she's just getting into makeup (and isn't a junkie like me, heehee) but she told me it was easy to blend into her skin and it felt very light. I've used it in Medium and it was orange on me... but I expect that because most foundations turn me orange.

  	If anyone is my skin tone or darker, there's a Korean brand named Missha that is one of the few Asian brands that has a BB cream that caters towards darker skin. The name of the BB Cream (they have quite a few of them) is called Perfect Cover, it comes in a red tube and the  darkest shade I think is 31. I think it would do better off with skin tones darker than NC 42. Also, if you want to have the benefits of a BB Cream but they don't have your shade, you can also use the BB Cream as a primer.  As long as the shade isn't too light and doesn't have the grey overcast (a lot of Asian BB Creams do, the undertone is usually either grey or yellow), you can get their darkest shade and use it to even out your skin.  I use Fairydrops BB Cream in Orche to do this because it has AWESOME coverage but I can only wear it in the wintertime because it's very light. In the summertime I use a tiny bit of it to even out my face and provide some coverage, then use a concealer of my skin tone to cover up anything else.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 1, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Has anyone tried Iman's yet? I saw it at Walgreens an there were small tubes to sample from


 

	I've seen a few reviews on the YT and they haven't been good...sigh.


----------



## Artemis9109 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am really starting to get disheartened in the search for a BB Cream. I really want to try one though as I just want light coverage but finding something that will match my complexion (I'm hoping to wear in the summer on vacation in Mexico) AND that won't break out my finicky and eczema prone sensitive skin. I'm thinking of trying Origins...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2013)

the Sleek one is okay if you can get someone to ship it to you from the UK...


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Apr 1, 2013)

AJ Crimson has began selling a line of BB Creams.  Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Apr 1, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> AJ Crimson has began selling a line of BB Creams.  Has anyone tried them yet?


  	I have received them but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Apr 1, 2013)

zuiahiah99 said:


> I don't have a problem with this one.  Fits me perfectly (nw50-55) mufe 185.  But since I haven't tried anything else I don't have anything to compare it too.  I know some say it cost too much but I have personally have to buy some $$ ones because of my skin tone and undertones.
> I have received them but haven't tried them yet.


  	When you try AJ's, please update us with your thoughts. I've been thinking about ordering it.


----------



## lojical1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just tried the l'oreal bb cream and it broke me out-- I didn't do an ingredient until after the damage and saw it had dimethicone in it  In other news, I think I'm going to try the smashbox cc cream next. Anyone have a review or opinion on it yet? Its fairly new and I haven't made my way to the mall in some time.


----------



## Artemis9109 (Apr 2, 2013)

stealmyheartlve said:


> I want to try out the new Jane Iredale BB cream - I haven't had a desire to try out BB creams since Jane Iredale released theirs.


  	What was the verdict on this cream? Anyone else tried it? I'm thinking about it but girrrrllllll....it's a little on the 'pensive side.....lol I guess it's worth it if it doesn't turn me into a red broken out itchy mess though. Not really a good look.


----------

